

The Crazy 3d technology behind James Cameron's Avatar - jakarta
http://screenrant.com/crazy-3d-technology-james-cameron-avatar-kofi-3367/

======
fireteller
Crack Creative (<http://www.crackcreative.com>) developed a new production
technology called "Virtual Production" for Avatar back in 2005. It allows
directors to shoot CG motion capture characters and settings interactively
like an actually location.

Pace Camera (<http://www.pacetech.com/>) developed the 'fusion' 3d camera to
film(HD) the live action parts
<http://www.nowpublic.com/3d_hd_fusion_camera_from_pace>.

